# kernel thread helper +0x6/0xd   blad po kompilacji

## gentoosilezia

Hej wszystkim, chciałbym się przywitać i odrazu pomęczyć społeczność.

O gentoo dowiedziałem się przypadkowo ale zachwyciła mnie możliwość wyposarzenia go w kernel hardenet. 

Postępowałem wedlug tego filmiku na youtube jednak troszeczkę odchodziłem bo w 100 % nie szło naśladować jednak doszłem do momentu kompilacji.  Po reboocie wyskoczyła nie mila informacja diody mrygają ;/  Jakieś wskazówki jak naprawić ? Jest to moja pierwsza kompilacja jądra no i musiałem coś zle zrobić  :Sad: 

Dodatkowo sugerowałem się też tym pdfem ,który jest w 3 linku. 

```
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84vyPo_bMqs&fe[/url]ature=player_detailpage 
```

```
http://images61.fotosik.pl/114/a22fda86c10ce10fgen.png 
```

```
 https://grsecurity.net/quickstart.pdf 
```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Crenshaw

http://bit.ly/155AxVR

jeśli to Twoja pierwsza kompilacja jądra to może spróbuj najpierw zbudować poprawnie zwykłe jądro?

----------

## gentoosilezia

znalazłem odpowiedz okazało się ,że w kernelu nie dodałem obsługi dysku sata.

Jednakże kłania sie kolejny problem mianowice plytka live nie chce wystartować na wirtualnej maszynie mimo iż jest w środku 

odpala tylko grub no i blokuje maszynę po wystartowaniu  (szukałem w googlu  :Sad:  znalazlem tylko to  

```
 http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-457626-start-0.html 
```

  ale mi grub startuje ) 

co zrobić by powrócić do konsoli by tam na spokojnie naprawić kernel ;/ ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Tak to jest jak instalujesz gentoo z youtube a nie z handbooka.

Otworz sobie handbooka, masz tam kroki do chroota, w ktorym robisz kernel.

----------

## gentoosilezia

no tak tylko nie ma tam informacji jak wrócic na konia czyli do komendy po panic kernel. 

czyli czeka mnie zabawa od poczatku z handbokiem przy ramieniu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie czeka Cie zabawa od nowa, zbootuj jakies livecd i chroot.

----------

## gentoosilezia

no wlasnie o tym blachym problenie pisze,

bootuje sie tylko grub mimo zastosowania live cd (wlasciwie live dvd end of world )

i tylko menu gruba dostępne.  

No świerzej wirtualnej maszynie live odpala sie od kopa i mozna grzebać w konsoli.

----------

